# Problema con discman panasonic



## skater_217 (Feb 18, 2006)

Primero hola a todos 8) , soy nuevo en este foro  y la verdad yo no se mucho de electrónica (buena la verdad nada  , jeje  ) pero por lo que e visto en esta comunidad son muy compartidos, por eso me atrevo a plantearles mi problema haber si me pueden responder:

bien, tengo un discman panasonic modelo sl-mp70, siempre lo conectaba a la corriente eléctrica con un regulador universal a 4.5 volts, pero un dia lo tenia en 12 y lo conecte asi sin darme cuenta, pero no quiso prender, lo desconecte y tampoco quiso, le puse pilas nuevas y tampoco, me imagino que el discman se quemo (eso si lo se 8)) ,   jeje)...

ahora la pregunta es, *el discman tiene alguna compostura? se puede arreglar? que es lo que se quemo?*... es todo lo que quiero saber, si se puede arreglar (con un profesional claro, no crean que yo quiero abrirlo y ponerme a moverle jejej  )
ah por cierto algo curioso que paso es que cuando le puse las pilas nuevas para probarlo, cuando no funciono las quite y se las puse a un despertador y me imagino que también se quemo porque ya no quiso prender ni con esas pilas ni con otras...

gracias a todos de antemano y espero poder ayudarlos algún dia con algo, hasta luego...


----------



## raulonline (Feb 21, 2006)

Necesitaras llevarlo a un servicio tecnico autorizado, requiere de una reparacion que tal vez sea costosa, pide un presupuesto primero. En cuanto a tu reloj despertador que despues de ponerle las pilas del discman no funciono mas, me temo que ha sido una simple coincidencia.

saludos.


----------



## skater_217 (Feb 21, 2006)

gracias amigo "raulonline" eso me temia, pero de todos modos gracias


----------

